# Microsoft Office 2010 wo noch downloaden?!



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2013)

Moinsen,

hab damals über diese Studenten-Karte (ISIC) günstig einen Office 2010 Professional Plus Key erworben. Da konnte man auch gleich noch 30 Tage lang das Office downloaden.
Vor paar Monaten hatte ich es nochmal neu installiert und da einfach die Testversion genpommen und am ende meinen Key eingegebe, aber jetzt finde ich nirgendwo mehr ein download fürs office 2010 professional plus. Alle Links führen immer automatisch zu office 2013...
Kennt ihr noch eine Quelle?


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. März 2013)

Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


gehen die noch?


----------



## BlueDragonLG (6. März 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> 
> Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> ...



Da kommt office 2013


----------



## ph1584 (6. März 2013)

ich nutze open office. das reicht für den alltag mehr als aus und ist dem office 2010 ähnlich.

Lg


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

ph1584 schrieb:


> ich nutze open office. das reicht für den alltag mehr als aus und ist dem office 2010 ähnlich.
> 
> Lg



Das hilft dem TE vermutlich nicht weiter. Er hat das Ding ja schon gekauft und möchte es nun auch nutzen.  Zumal die genannte Version "ein wenig" umfangreicher als OO ist

@FreaksLikeMe:

Soweit ich weiß, steht Office Professional Plus 2010 ausschließlich innerhalb von Volumenlizenzen (also nicht als Einzellizenz) zum Download zur Verfügung und das dann auch nur über geschützte Bereiche (TechNet z. B.). Normalerweise müsste Dir der Händler bei dem Du gekauft hast einen Link bzw. ein Installationsmedium zur Verfügung stellen können.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. März 2013)

Ohman... Ja damals hat man halt den Key bekommen und konnte 30 Tage lang Office 2010 downloaden. Das funktioniert jetzt natürlich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

@FreaksLikeMe:

Ich hab noch was gefunden: Download Office 2010 (Official Direct Download Links) « My Digital Life

Eventuell wirst Du da fündig... (auf eigene Gefahr, ich kenne die Seite nicht )


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> @FreaksLikeMe:
> 
> Ich hab noch was gefunden: Download Office 2010 (Official Direct Download Links) « My Digital Life
> 
> Eventuell wirst Du da fündig... (auf eigene Gefahr, ich kenne die Seite nicht )


 
Vielen Dank! Ich teste erstmal ob man irgendwie bei ISIC den Downloadlink nochmal bekommt, ansonsten probier ich das mal aus


----------



## Tommi1 (7. März 2013)

Wenn es nix wird:

Ich habe es irgendwann mal downgeloaded und habe es noch auf meiner Backupplatte rumliegen.
Sind halt nur die Setupdaten ect. die man mal offiziel im Netzt runterladen konnte.
Ist auch die Office 2010 Pro Plus Version.
Ist halt, dementsprechens, kein Key dabei.

Wenn alles nichts nutzt, kann ich es Dir gerne auf DVD brennen. Sollte ja mit Deinem Key funktionieren.


----------



## buhza (30. August 2013)

nach langem Suchen habe ich einen offiziellen Link gefunden:
Sicherungskopie von Microsoft Office 2010 - Office.com

viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2013)

falls alles nicht hilft : Microsoft Office 2010 Offizielle Direct Download Links


----------

